# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Ajout d'une sous-section

## cpcdos

Salut!

Cela fait un fais un petit moment que j'y pense, je suis modrateur de la section Cpcdos depuis 3 ans, nayant pas les outils pour ceci, je me permet de vous poser la question, est ce que c'est possible d'ajouter une sous-section "Vos projets"  l'intrieur de ce dernier ? Ou me donner les droits pour crer des sous-sections ? (Si un jour je dcide d'en crer d'autres..  ::roll:: )

La raison est trs simple (et visible), c'est pour viter de "spammer" la premire page du forum avec les projets des dveloppeurs dont l'aide n'est pas demande.


Merci d'avance
Cordialement,

----------


## vermine

Bonjour,

Nous allons revenir prochainement vers toi  ce sujet.  ::):

----------


## cpcdos

Super merci beaucoup  ::):  


Bonne journe

----------

